# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Kuptimi i disa fjaleve ne Shqip ..

## ALBA

Kam degjuar shpesh disa fjale qe nuk jam e qarte se cfare nenkuptojne . 

Psh fjala "MANARE" e cila shpesh perdoret dhe ne disa kenge , psh je e vogel si nje manare etj.
I pyeta dhe prinderit , por as ata nuk e dinin saktesisht , por me than qe nenkupton dicka te vogel .

Ka ndonje qe mund te na e shpjegoje kete fjale apo eshte fjale e huazuar .

Alba

----------


## dp17ego

> Kam degjuar shpesh disa fjale qe nuk jam e qarte se cfare nenkuptojne . 
> 
> Psh fjala "MANARE" e cila shpesh perdoret dhe ne disa kenge , psh je e vogel si nje manare etj.
> I pyeta dhe prinderit , por as ata nuk e dinin saktesisht , por me than qe nenkupton dicka te vogel .
> 
> Ka ndonje qe mund te na e shpjegoje kete fjale apo eshte fjale e huazuar .
> 
> Alba


Fjala manare vjen nga fusha e blegtorise. Zakonisht quhet manare nje shqere(qingj) i ciki mesohet te ndjeke prapa kujdestarin. Dhe ne rastin me piktoresk eshte nje cobanke e vogel etj etj

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Fjala manare vjen nga fusha e blegtorise. Zakonisht quhet manare nje shqere(qingj) *i ciki* mesohet te ndjeke prapa kujdestarin. Dhe ne rastin me piktoresk eshte nje cobanke e vogel etj etj


Te kam thene 100 here, hidhi edhe nje sy para se te postosh, por s'me degjon.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gunnar

teme e bukur, edhe mua me ndodh shpesh te has fjale shqip qe nuk i di kuptimin.

tani psh me vjen ne mend fjala "gernjar". 

nqs dikush mund te na jepte ndonje shpjegim

----------


## sadete71

> Fjala manare vjen nga fusha e blegtorise. Zakonisht quhet manare nje shqere(qingj) i ciki mesohet te ndjeke prapa kujdestarin. Dhe ne rastin me piktoresk eshte nje cobanke e vogel etj etj


Pajtohem me juve dp17ego keni plotesisht te drejte
Manar -  qengj i bute, qe ndjek pas te zotin. I vete pas si manar 2) femije i urte  e i perkdhelur, qe nuk iu ndahet prinderve.Manari i babait etj.

----------


## sadete71

> teme e bukur, edhe mua me ndodh shpesh te has fjale shqip qe nuk i di kuptimin.
> 
> tani psh me vjen ne mend fjala "gernjar". 
> 
> nqs dikush mund te na jepte ndonje shpjegim


Fjala gernjar nuk eshte fjale shqipe

----------


## Gunnar

> Fjala gernjar nuk eshte fjale shqipe


me thene te drejten nuk e di nese eshte plotesisht shqip apo e huazuar, por mund te them qe eshte nje fjale qe e kam hasur ne libra dhe nuk besoj se eshte ne vazhden e fjaleve te huazuara pa kriter kohet e fundit

gjithsesi desha te di kuptimin e kesaj fjale  :i qetë:

----------


## darkman

> me thene te drejten nuk e di nese eshte plotesisht shqip apo e huazuar, por mund te them qe eshte nje fjale qe e kam hasur ne libra dhe nuk besoj se eshte ne vazhden e fjaleve te huazuara pa kriter kohet e fundit
> 
> gjithsesi desha te di kuptimin e kesaj fjale


Kam vene re qe e perdorin zona e gjirokastres per nje njeri qe gricet me te tjeret.
Nuk jam i sigurte por ka mundesi te mos jete e huazuar.

----------


## GJESIKA

ka shume fjale ne shqip qe nuk i koptojme,dhe eshte e natyrshme :Lulja3:

----------


## sadete71

> ka shume fjale ne shqip qe nuk i koptojme,dhe eshte e natyrshme


 Gjesika ke ndonje fjale qe nuk e di?
Me shkruaj do te mundohem te jap shpjegime

----------


## GJESIKA

jo ,thjesht po thoja,sidoqofte faleminderit :Lulja3:

----------


## dp17ego

gernjar eshte nje njeri qe grindet duke perdorur vazhdimisht te njejten fjale apo pasthirme. Psh nje femije qe thode: e dua e, e dua e e e e. lol

----------


## Gunnar

> gernjar eshte nje njeri qe grindet duke perdorur vazhdimisht te njejten fjale apo pasthirme. Psh nje femije qe thode: e dua e, e dua e e e e. lol


tip gerricesi dmth.

thenks  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## sadete71

> gernjar eshte nje njeri qe grindet duke perdorur vazhdimisht te njejten fjale apo pasthirme. Psh nje femije qe thode: e dua e, e dua e e e e. lol


dp17ego ju lutem me trego eshte fjale shqipe si mbas jush?  e kam konsultuar madje edhe fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe, por nuk e kam gjetur kete fjale, me trego te lutem ? Eshte fjale provinciale?

----------


## Gunnar

> dp17ego *ju lutem me trego* eshte fjale shqipe si mbas jush?  e *kam konsultuar* madje edhe fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe, por nuk e kam gjetur kete fjale, me trego te lutem ? Eshte fjale provinciale?


sadete, e morem vesh qe qenke njohese mjaft e mire e gjuhes shqipe dhe shume e perkushtuar ndaj saj , po te pakten mundohu te mos besh gabime (si me lart) kur shkruan. Perndryshe c'shembull do te jepje tek te tjeret?!

gjithsesi (se me duket se u bera pak gernjar) kam nje pyetje tjeter qe ne fillim mund te duket e thjeshte. Kam diskutuar njehere me shoket e mi mbi kuptimin e fjales "pjell" ose me sakte ne lidhje me perdorimin e saj. Desha te di a perdoret kjo folje per te pershkruar procesin e lindjes tek njerezit?

----------


## darkman

> sadete, e morem vesh qe qenke njohese mjaft e mire e gjuhes shqipe dhe shume e perkushtuar ndaj saj , po te pakten mundohu te mos besh gabime (si me lart) kur shkruan. Perndryshe c'shembull do te jepje tek te tjeret?!
> 
> gjithsesi (se me duket se u bera pak gernjar) kam nje pyetje tjeter qe ne fillim mund te duket e thjeshte. Kam diskutuar njehere me shoket e mi mbi kuptimin e fjales "pjell" ose me sakte ne lidhje me perdorimin e saj. Desha te di a perdoret kjo folje per te pershkruar procesin e lindjes tek njerezit?


Pjell eshte nje fjale shqipe me nje lidhje direkte nga IE.
Root / lemma: pel-1, pelǝ-, plē- 
Meaning: full, to fill; to pour; town (?) 
nje transformim gati i njejte ka ndodhur me rrenjen uel-1  ne vjel

po nga keto rrenje ka lindur edhe fjala plot

----------


## darkman

> Pjell eshte nje fjale shqipe me nje lidhje direkte nga IE.
> Root / lemma: pel-1, pelǝ-, plē- 
> Meaning: full, to fill; to pour; town (?) 
> nje transformim gati i njejte ka ndodhur me rrenjen uel-1  ne vjel
> 
> po nga keto rrenje ka lindur edhe fjala plot



Me pak fjale ka te bej me zbrazjen  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kacaku basket

Pjell perdoret vetem te kafshet
Lindje perdoret vetem tek njerezit.

Mgjth ne shume zona fshatare fjala pjell e perdorin edhe per njerezit si per te thene me ironi qe filanka po ben skuader futbolli  :ngerdheshje: 

Dje pashe filmin shqiptar "Pylli i Lirise" dhe degjova fjalen pjelle drejtuar njeres qe po 
lindte femine e 11 (ne film po flas)

----------


## Gunnar

> Pjell perdoret vetem te kafshet
> Lindje perdoret vetem tek njerezit.
> 
> Mgjth ne shume zona fshatare fjala pjell e perdorin edhe per njerezit si per te thene me ironi qe filanka po ben skuader futbolli 
> 
> Dje pashe filmin shqiptar "Pylli i Lirise" dhe degjova fjalen pjelle drejtuar njeres qe po 
> lindte femine e 11 (ne film po flas)


OK, atehere me shpjegoni pak cfare kuptoni nga fjalia

"Ardita lindi"

1-Qe ardita u lind vete
apo
2-qe ardita lindi nje femije

----------


## Gunnar

> Pjell eshte nje fjale shqipe *me nje lidhje direkte nga IE*.
> Root / lemma: pel-1, pelǝ-, plē- 
> Meaning: full, to fill; to pour; town (?) 
> nje transformim gati i njejte ka ndodhur me rrenjen uel-1  ne vjel
> 
> po nga keto rrenje ka lindur edhe fjala plot


rrofsh per informacionin vecse shpjegohu pak me qarte te lutem, 
se pervec sadetes, pjesa tjeter jemi vecse amatore ne kete fushe. :pa dhembe:  

pastaj pyetja ime ishte ne lidhje me perdorimin e kesaj fjale

----------

